# Best ammo for pest control?



## colton200456 (May 13, 2015)

Hello all! Recently I have started to have a serious problem with pigeons infesting my backyard. What is the best type of ammo for getting rid of them?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/


----------



## Slingshotnoob (May 18, 2015)

I think hexnuts are good enough to kill pigeons.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I think you will get more useful information on this question in the hunting section ... So I have moved it.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## colton200456 (May 13, 2015)

Thank you Charles.

Slingshotnoob, wouldn't the rigid surface of hex nuts alter the flight path?


----------



## Slingshotnoob (May 18, 2015)

If is within 10 yards, the shape doesn't matter too much. I usually use clay or lead to fill the middle hole, so I can get better aerodynamic performance and also increased its weight. Pls, with hexnut, you will get some additional bonus because of its shape. The edge of hexnut will shred the animal and cause deeper penetration.


----------



## colton200456 (May 13, 2015)

What size hex nut do you use?


----------



## Slingshotnoob (May 18, 2015)

About the size of my finger nail. My finger nail is about 15mm long, so I use my finger nail to measure the diameter when I buy hexnuts


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

If you don't wish to kill them shoot them on the butt with chick peas (garbanzo beans). 
If it's pigeon pie you're after, I recommend 10mm / .45 lead ball ammo and head/neck shots


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

If you have neighbors houses around I wouldn't suggest lobbing .45 lead around. Haha. A marble will do, Ive taken squirrels with them, much tougher critter.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

D.Nelson said:


> If you have neighbors houses around I wouldn't suggest lobbing .45 lead around. Haha. A marble will do, Ive taken squirrels with them, much tougher critter.


If you shoot them on the ground, with a downward trajectory, lead doesn't bounce nearly as bad as marbles. Lead will most likely bury itself in the ground and even from a rocky or concrete surface it won't bounce nearly as high or fast as a marble.

Personally, I would use ultra thin bb tubes and chick peas. They will soon learn to stay away. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

D.Nelson said:


> If you have neighbors houses around I wouldn't suggest lobbing .45 lead around. Haha. A marble will do, Ive taken squirrels with them, much tougher critter.


The old 5/8" marble is truely a very good and versital round for sure !

wll


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Big ol' rat traps dude. You'll spend the rest of your life eating pigeon stew...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

JediMike said:


> Big ol' rat traps dude. You'll spend the rest of your life eating pigeon stew...


Rat traps are your friend for sure. You can get a lot of stuff with those if you know how to use em !

wll


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

D.Nelson said:


> If you have neighbors houses around I wouldn't suggest lobbing .45 lead around. Haha. A marble will do, Ive taken squirrels with them, much tougher critter.


Don't ask me how I know, but glass marbles are quite capable of breaking windows.


----------

